# What detailing products do you use around the house?



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

......or garden?

I use Surfex in quite a few places, the bath, tiles, wheelie bins too. When I have cleaned the sink and toilet I use Fusso wax on the ceramic. It keeps them cleaner for much longer, few things stick  and the taps come up wonderful. 
I use keep IPA in a small bottle and use it when I am out touching handles in the disabled toilets etc. 

Just wondering what else you use your detailing products on?

Li


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Firstly it was microfibres that didn't get returned post wash ! Then i smelt AF Finale in the kitchen which apparently was great for fingerprints on high gloss kitchen units
Most of my MM Cloudbusters seemed to disappear along with my swissvax crystal which apparent is great for the mirrors around the house.
Not sure on what, but last week I was told to order some more 303 as I'd run out apparently 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

I use diluted Last Touch on the house windows.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Only two regulars.
KC FSE for bathroom chrome & S/S items and shower glass and mirror.
KC Vb pre-cleaner that will clean anything that stains on hard surfaces, specially tiles, never seen any other APC touch compete such as BHS or Gtech Citrus which are good. :thumb:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I cleaned up an old fabric sofa with KC Pol star, I've used KC GS on numerous jobs in the kitchen and bathroom, I've used solvents such as KC FW to remove glue residues on picture frames and I use Angelwax vision on our velux windows which get covered in tree sap. I've used dozens of glass cleaners in the house and I've applied rain x and AW H2GO to the shower screens.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

DI Water

BH Surfex HD on all the things.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Quite a few:

Surfex HD most places around the house. Floor tiles, bathroom tiles, great on cookers too
Bartenders Friend (I know this is considered a household product anyway but it doubles up on the car) - great for metal sinks and taps
IPA on surfaces in the kitchens/loos
Megs Clarity on windows (inside only) and mirrors
DI vessel for cleaning windows outside

Old microfibres I don't want to use on the car for cleaning cloths everywhere around the house

Also use the pressure washer for patios, wheelie bins, garage doors


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Beadmaker on glass and mirrors. Works better than anything else.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

We moved into a property with an old council kitchen lino, kind of a non slip surface and it is filthy. We've tried everything to get it clean to no avail. Even neat Surfex didn't touch it. I forgot one yesterday, I also use H2Go on the shower screen. It keeps it lovely and drip free.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Surfex in the kitchen and bathroom, also used to mop the vinyl and wooden floors.
Also used to clean the external PVC doors and window frames.
Microfibre cloths.
Meguirs Glass Cleaner, for the tv's, mirrors, shower glass, and windows.
Small detailing brush to clean the shower with.
Autoglanz Vision + for the shower glass.


----------



## marcusp13 (Aug 21, 2014)

This has been on my mind the last couple of days while I’ve been off work and cleaning the house. I recently introduced the BH to detailing brushes (got a little eBay set as spares) and she’s buzzing about them.

Has anyone used any anti-fog coatings on bathroom mirrors or used an alternative?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

marcusp13 said:


> This has been on my mind the last couple of days while I've been off work and cleaning the house. I recently introduced the BH to detailing brushes (got a little eBay set as spares) and she's buzzing about them.
> 
> Has anyone used any anti-fog coatings on bathroom mirrors or used an alternative?


Yes, I used up my RainX on bathroom mirrors and shower screens and it works well but ive moved on to AW H2Go which lasts ages.


----------



## marcusp13 (Aug 21, 2014)

RS3 said:


> Yes, I used up my RainX on bathroom mirrors and shower screens and it works well but ive moved on to AW H2Go which lasts ages.


Thanks, I use rainx on the shower screens so will have a look at the H2Go and the Rainx anti-fog


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

G101 is a great product for so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

wrxmania said:


> G101 is a great product for so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use G101 on pretty much everything in the house. From cleaning the ovens, worktops, shower trays, toilets even mopping the floors. Haven't bought any other cleaner in years. Other half loves it too as it's so versatile and cheap


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Agreed. G101 is top.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I use CeriGlass on shower screen, then protect with Gtechniq G5.

Gyeon Glass, Rag Company Black Diamond + Waffle Weave for indoor windows & mirrors.


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

Another vote for G101 - Brilliant around the house.

Koch Chemie Greenstar is a great carpet cleaner as well as general cleaner.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq tri-clean on laminate floors and lino.

Gtechniq G1 on shower screen.

FSE great on shower heads - we have hard water.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Another vote for G101 here. Especially if like me, you vape, it cleans VG off everything a treat!


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Rain X on exterior windows, I have the original single glazed sash windows (circa 1908) and the Rain X works wonders on the wonky glass.
I use Swissvax detail brushes to clean the dust out of my hifi separates with a vacuum.
Autoglym glass spray on the glossy work surfaces in the kitchen. It also works wonders on the stainless steel range cooker and hood.
No surprises here for those who have read my previous posts. The most used thing in my house is Solclens from Guardian products. It dilutes between 10-1 to 100-1, will clean anything. Engines, interiors, trim, wheels and tyres, fly splats, door shuts, showers, kitchens, cookers, upvc window frames, algae covered paths, tiles floors, ceilings, paintwork, carpet spot cleaning, bikes, you name it! I have a spray bottle of solclens in the garage, boiler room, kitchen, cleaning box.
Autoglym wheel acid makes a brilliant brick acid.


----------



## malcolm1975 (Jul 29, 2015)

What's best to use on a velux to clean and wax to help run off 
Been advised something with no silicone


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Surfex gets used everywhere in many diluted forms around the house, work and obviously our cars.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Megs wash plus on shower screens


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

gtechniq c2v3 on the squirrel baffle:

PXL_20210515_155433003 by Paul Simmons, on Flickr

I was hoping the Sh!t wouldn't stick, but alas:

PXL_20210515_155447377 by Paul Simmons, on Flickr


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Surfex on all sorts, BSD on the shower tiles helps dry them and makes future drying easier.



blademansw said:


> Another vote for G101 here. Especially if like me, you vape, it cleans VG off everything a treat!


In the car Dooka's glass cleaner is about the best Ive used to a good streak free finish as the vaping can be a swine to shift with some glass cleaners. Only vape in my room in the house, but because we spend so much time at home at the moment I do tend to hit it with Surfex first and use a generic glass cleaner.


----------

